# NO I am not high all you Hippy FFAs ;) (Pics!!)



## yuanshu (Dec 6, 2006)

Or who says a 420 lb BHM can't move when Confronted by a Spider 

Well Good Morning all!! So here I am trying to be all sexy and take a couple of shots. I set the camera first shot CLICK 

What happens next is I spy a Spider on My ceiling. What the camera captures next is me in that brief instant lasering my eyes into it because by the third shot I have knocked my 90 pound dog off the bed and I am downstairs faster than my brother on Christmas morning... 

Anyway Wow 420 a weight,a code word for Hippies and wow?! it's late I need to get up  

Cheers

Steve

I did also included a pic my dog  He is the best looking male on the boards  

View attachment IMG_1360.JPG


View attachment IMG_1367.JPG


View attachment IMG_1332.JPG


----------



## yuanshu (Dec 6, 2006)

Uh My title has seemed to been edited :huh: Hmmmm Oh well


----------



## BBWBecky (Dec 6, 2006)

*I love the pics of you on the bed..i would love seeing a profile pic of you ..what you wear is your choice..and as for the dog being the best looking male...I would beg to differ...I think you just might be and the dog a close second:smitten: *


----------



## yuanshu (Dec 6, 2006)

BBWBecky said:


> *I love the pics of you on the bed..i would love seeing a profile pic of you ..what you wear is your choice..and as for the dog being the best looking male...I would beg to differ...I think you just might be and the dog a close second:smitten: *



Aren't you the Bee's Knee's


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Dec 6, 2006)

Such a good looking guy.


----------



## yuanshu (Dec 6, 2006)

You always no just what to say  Now come squash this spider


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 6, 2006)

*4 sharing...a beautiful example of how handsome and sexy 420# can be
MUAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH angel* :eat2:


----------



## yuanshu (Dec 7, 2006)

No problem 

Is that really all your Tattos?!? Wow I hate needles so you must be like a Cyborg or something


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 7, 2006)

yuanshu said:


> No problem
> 
> Is that really all your Tattos?!? Wow I hate needles so you must be like a Cyborg or something




YUP YUP thats me....PAIN IS GOOD !!!! : > some of us are sicker then others..what can I say :eat2:


----------



## SnapDragon (Dec 7, 2006)

Great angle. I love the second one -- there's an air of proud nonchalance.

-SnapDragon.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 7, 2006)

You looked really hot in the first pic- you have a great smile  

I like your little dog,too *cackles*


----------



## yuanshu (Dec 8, 2006)

Aren't you all sweet


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 8, 2006)

HDANGEL15 said:


> YUP YUP thats me....PAIN IS GOOD !!!! : > some of us are sicker then others..what can I say :eat2:


Amen, Sister!! I always fear yet also secretly enjoy getting my piercings!!!!


----------



## estrata (Dec 8, 2006)

That is one handsom puppy. 

And the dog is cute, too.


----------



## Kiki (Dec 8, 2006)

Love your pictures! Wonderful smile 'n' belly combo. I'd gladly squash that spider for you, but how are you gonna repay me..? :batting:


----------



## yuanshu (Dec 8, 2006)

Kiki 

There are 38 ways to say the word Love in the Hopi language and only 1 word for pleasure. Squash the spider I will tell you the word   :wubu:


----------



## bigwideland (Dec 8, 2006)

yuanshu said:


> Kiki
> 
> There are 38 ways to say the word Love in the Hopi language and only 1 word for pleasure. Squash the spider I will tell you the word   :wubu:



My god, did I laugh that close up of your dog the effect of the flash on lts eyes and the what the hell is going on sort of shock look on it face, I laughed the hose down, thanks.


----------



## yuanshu (Dec 9, 2006)

Check my other Dog Avon out 

Stringer was the first one  

View attachment IMG_1330.JPG


----------



## loves2laugh (Dec 9, 2006)

great looking guy but you look a little thinner in the 3rd picture!  
hahahahhahahahhahahhahahahah


----------



## Tori DeLuca (Dec 10, 2006)

You are really cute babe...and so are the puppies!


----------



## yuanshu (Dec 10, 2006)

Tori DeLuca said:


> You are really cute babe...and so are the puppies!



**Note to self*** Dogs are a great way of Attracting beautiful women 

Thanks


----------



## 25uk (Dec 10, 2006)

:smitten: that's one hot looking body. I'd love to give you a belly rub.


----------



## Mercedes (Dec 12, 2006)

Yuanshu banned?  *cries*

Obviously I'm not a mod and so I have no say but this made me so sad.

He's such a nice gentleman, to me he was at least.

:doh: 

sob


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 12, 2006)

He's still around under a different identity (different name, location, etc). This identity was banned because Dims is usually pretty tight about folks using multiple identities to hide behind. 

If he comes forward with the other one, that's his decision I suppose. And at least in my opinion, our decision to forgive.


----------



## Mercedes (Dec 12, 2006)

Oh.... thanks for the info.

Hmmm... that was very justified. MID is bad...


----------

